# RFA denial



## rolltide (Mar 19, 2013)

LCD policy for CPT 64635 states: A maximum of two (2) facet destruction sessions per nerve level per year may be performed in the lumbar region.   Does this mean only 2 (no matter what side), or 2 on the left (L3-L5) and 2 on the right (L3-L5) same levels only different sides.  Our office has started getting denials on these.  Also does the year go by Jan-Jan or rolling calender year?  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 20, 2013)

I agree the language with those is difficult to determine what they are referring to (ie, side or number of total procedures regardless of side). I think I would move forward with a formal appeal and potentially second level appeal to receive in writing what their stance is.


----------



## rolltide (Mar 20, 2013)

thanks for your response.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 20, 2013)

I think it is pretty clear it is per nerve level in the lumbar region.  not per side per level so 2 total for the year per level so if you perform 2 on the right (L3-L4) then you are done at the L3-L4 level for the year or it will be patient responsibility.
also year has always been defined as 365+1 day from the time of the last treatment.


----------

